# So, golf tracker so far....



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Anyone who has tried it, likes? Dislikes? Suggestions?

Here's me so far. (Horrible at the moment, I know)


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Scoring Breakdown

Well, I have more pars than bogies, and nothing worse than a double, but I only have 2 scores entered and it's likely to be while until I get to play again. 

The weather here is good for the ski resorts, but there won't be any golf again for some time. We could get lucky and have the weather break and melt off the snow in a couple of weeks, or we could be off the course now till March.... all depends on Mother Nature and the whim of the golf gods.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> Scoring Breakdown
> 
> Well, I have more pars than bogies, and nothing worse than a double, but I only have 2 scores entered and it's likely to be while until I get to play again.
> 
> The weather here is good for the ski resorts, but there won't be any golf again for some time. We could get lucky and have the weather break and melt off the snow in a couple of weeks, or we could be off the course now till March.... all depends on Mother Nature and the whim of the golf gods.



I hear that. Snow season, best time of the year. 

(sorry, but I'm a snowboarder before I'm a golfer!! :laugh


Fortunately, golf here is yeaaaaar round, with snow only a few hours away


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

ghost said:


> I hear that. Snow season, best time of the year.
> 
> (sorry, but I'm a snowboarder before I'm a golfer!! :laugh
> 
> ...


Yeah.... if you can deal with those 120° temps in midsummer.... 


I'm also an avid computer golfer, so I get my fix even when the snow is hip deep (rarely in Denver).


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I like it so far, I've just been too busy to finish up my scores. Although I could only fine 3 cards so I'll have to wait until spring before I get to see my handicap.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

seems like a good website. especialy like the scoring breakdown thing.


----------



## Johnny Par (Dec 4, 2006)

Are you having trouble at the moment entering scores?
I tried adding a round, click submit, it gives me my adjusted gross score, I click ok. But the round doesn't show up.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i havnt had any problems with it yet.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have one scorecard sitting at home and if I could get another couple scores without getting rained out, i'd enter a few to see what the program does.

I've never been into computer games, but I just bought Links 2003 and have to admit I really like it. I need to work out some compatibility issues on my desktop computer because without a mouse on my laptop, I can't take a full swing using the touchpad. It's still fun and the idea of unlimited mulligans is something I believe I'll take to the course tomorrow. I wonder how the gang will react?


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

and what has this tracker actually taught you at this point?


----------



## Zorba (Jan 5, 2007)

at the moment im only keeping records of my scores, i dont really keep my scorecards for individual holes.
maybe when im a bit better ill do so. at this stage a par on anything other than a par 3 is still a big moment for me


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

but as long as you're out there having fun... That is really all that matters when you golf.


----------



## MyGolfHQ (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey guys, I finally made my way here after ghost told me about this site, and I'm glad to see that some of you are utilizing the site I created to keep track of your golf stats.

Just a little history about my site. I wrote it because #1, I'm a bit of a computer nerd, and #2 because I wanted somewhere that I could keep track of all of my various stats to see where the gaps in my game are and it also generates a handicap using the USGA formula since some of the people I play with are too cheap to pay the $25 for an official one.

Feel free to let others know about the site if you want. While it was first intended for just my foursome, there is no reason why others can't use it as well. Let me know if you have any suggestions on how the site could be improved. I'm always open to ideas.

As was mentioned in an earlier post, there was an issue entering scores, but that has been resolved and I've "prettied" up the site as well.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Very nice... After super - I'm going to go and check out the updates.


----------

